# HELP! RO Membrane



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So being a complete idiot I do not run a TDS inline meter for my RODI unit....turns out filters needed replacing. Anyone know where I can get a 50 GPD membrane and new DI resin? Ideally somewhere I can go and pick it up as shipping will take some time.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

maxwaterflow
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/
Located in Vaughan


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not buy 50. go with 100 for the probable future. price will be almost the same. I will send you link for ebay. The cheapest you can get. Yuo can survive for a week or 2 with the rodi from someone or the store

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Coral reef shop has what you need.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

pm sent i have one


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

sig said:


> do not buy 50. go with 100 for the probable future. price will be almost the same. I will send you link for ebay. The cheapest you can get. Yuo can survive for a week or 2 with the rodi from someone or the store


Hey Sig,

Would you mind sending me that info as well pls. What about the carbon and other filter fore the vertex .. you get it at same place ?

Mikey


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up a 100 gallon a day membrane, carbon and sediment filters at Canada Corals but they were out of di resin.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the messages  New membrane purchased. although before installing it I need a new sediment and carbon too......might as well get it all done of course resin as well....but I think I need to get myself one of those refillable canisters.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know you already ordered, but I replaced my membrane and filters from MOPS. Membrane was 95gpd for 49 or something like that. You should check them out just for a reference.


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I highly recommend reefsupplies.ca for RO filters, membranes and resins. They are based in Quebec and delivery and service has been very fast.

see: http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Reverse-Osmosis/

If you change your carbon and sediment filters every 6 months like clockwork, change your DI resin when your out TDS readings start to go up, your RO Membrane will easily last 4 to 5 years.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Try MOPS my FRIEND...............


----------

